# I cannot install apk file on my nexus 5.



## rzenks (Jun 17, 2014)

I just updated my aokp ROM to its latest build 14 july 4.4.3 kk .It is possible to download applications from play store but I m facing problems in installing apk files from my device. As sson as I try to install apk it provides privacy device accessess, cancel button and install button. Cancel button works but install button is DEAD. I M UNABLE TO INSTALL ANY OTHER APK FILES . PLEASE CAN ANY ONE GIVE ME IDEA WHAT IS THE PROBLEM? HOW CAN I OVERCOME THIS PROBLEM ? HOW TO INSTALL APK AGAIN?


----------



## flashback7 (May 4, 2012)

rzenks said:


> I just updated my aokp ROM to its latest build 14 july 4.4.3 kk .It is possible to download applications from play store but I m facing problems in installing apk files from my device. As sson as I try to install apk it provides privacy device accessess, cancel button and install button. Cancel button works but install button is DEAD. I M UNABLE TO INSTALL ANY OTHER APK FILES . PLEASE CAN ANY ONE GIVE ME IDEA WHAT IS THE PROBLEM? HOW CAN I OVERCOME THIS PROBLEM ? HOW TO INSTALL APK AGAIN?


Did you try to install it using a root file manager ? I use root explorer. I'm not on aokp but never head any issues w/ apks.. You can always push it to system or system priv and set permissions.. whatever it is... Hope you got it resolved. I see this post is a few days old.. just saw this.. hope that helps..

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

